# Single slip, Double Slip, Switch vs Cross Over Confusion



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Need some help please. 

I have a couple of places on a new layout I am just beginning to build where I have double parallel track where I need to cross from one to the other from both directions on both tracks. Sometimes the double track is not parallel, so that brings in more problems. So, these situations call for a crossover I think, and that is where I get totally confused.

I have spent hours searching the internet and these forums and everything I read just confuses me more! In simple terms, what is a single slip switch and when is it used? What is a double slip switch and when is it used? What is a double crossover and when is it used? What is the difference between switches and crossovers?

I understand about space saving, so that is not my concern. I am concerned about knowing where my trains will go when hitting one of these things! If you have links to excellent information, then that is fine...don't need to re-invent the wheel here. Just point me if that works.

Thanks in advance. AND, Happy New Year!


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

-
4. Slip and Double Slip

Sometimes called "puzzle switches" slip and double slip switches look more like a diamond or crossing than a switch.

Both switches are shaped like an "X." On slip switches, trains can either cross the X or take one diverging route (upper left to lower left or upper right to lower right.) On a double slip switch, a crossing route or both diverging routes are options.

On the prototype, these elaborate switches are only used where speeds are low and space is very tight. The most common use is in the entrance to large passenger terminals.

Because of their complexity, premade models of this type of switch are also rather expensive. They do have their place on a layout however if you are trying to duplicate prototype track arrangements, or if you too are very short on space and want to throw something interesting into an industrial switching area or yard.

In the short version, they look like an X.
A double slip you can go from the bottom right, though the switch either to the upper right or to the upper left. The same for the other 3 directions.

Switches have moving rails called points. Just like a turnout. A turnout is sometimes called a switch.

A crossover does not have any moving parts. It also looks like an X. They come in different angles to suit your layout.

A double crossover is 2 X put together. One is rotated at some angle from the other. Again no moving parts.
A crossover is used to let a train crossover another track with out an elevation.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A double crossover is a usually a manufactured parallel set of tracks
that are connected in a compact manner by four turnouts 
creating a crossing in the middle. 

They look like this:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...o_id=10232&keyword=double+crossover+ho&crdt=0

You can, if you have the room, use 4 turnouts to do the
same but without the crossing and possibly at less cost.

They enable you to move from either track to the other no matter
which direction you are going.

A double slip turnout is somewhat more complicrted. It is usually used
in large yards. 

A single slip turnout is usually used in a single track main line,
for example a streetcar track. The turnout points always 
take the car to the siding when coming from the South, but
cars coming from the North would simply push the points
aside and continue on.

Here are examples of both from Wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

See attached.

The upper set of tracks shows a single crossover, then a double crossover, then another single crossover but in the other direction.

Notice that the double crossover includes a crossing at it's center. You can buy these ready made from some manufactures or you can create your own.


The lower set of tracks shows a single turnout, a double slip switch, then another single turnout.

Naturally you can travel straight, in either direction, on each track 1, 2 and 3.

When traveling from right-to-left, this arrangement allows going from track:
- 1 to 2
- 1 to 3
- 2 to 3

When traveling from left-to-right, this arrangement allows going from track:
- 3 to 2
- 3 to 1
- 2 to 1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to clarify some of the terminology. We use the terms switch and turnout interchangeably, although the prototype doesn't. For our purposes, we tend to use the term swich for contolling electricity and turnout for controlling the movement of trains.

A turnout allows movement to either of two diverging routes, and is synonymous with single slip. Double slip turnouts allow a train approaching on either of two converging routes to select either of two diverging routes. A double crossover allows trains on two parallel tracks to shift to the other track while travelling in either direction. A single crossover allows movement to the parallel track in one direction only.

A crossing, on the other hand, allows two tracks to cross at an angle between 15 and 90 degrees. However with a crossing, also called a diamond, trains cannot change tracks. The leave on the same track they came in on.

Clear as mud, now?


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

rzw0wr said:


> -
> 4. Slip and Double Slip
> 
> Sometimes called "puzzle switches" slip and double slip switches look more like a diamond or crossing than a switch.
> ...


In the the USA all your switches & crossings misidentified. The top two are "single Xovers" (whether LH or RH) the other is a "double Xover". The other things are "crossings at grade" no matter how many tracks cross each other.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

rzw0wr said:


> -
> 4. Slip and Double Slip
> 
> Sometimes called "puzzle switches" slip and double slip switches look more like a diamond or crossing than a switch.
> ...


In the the USA all your switches & crossings misidentified. The top two are "single Xovers" (whether LH or RH) the other is a "double Xover". The other things are "crossings at grade" no matter how many tracks cross each other.
BTW double switches & single/or double slip switches are avoided "like the plague" because they cost WAY too much to maintain. They will only occur in very congested ares like passenger terminals or major yards where space is at a premium. So double Xovers & slip switches rarely if ever occur "out in the country". There's always ways around complicated 
track work on mode RRs.

Attached is the above diagram showing corrected stwich & crossing terminology as used in the USA.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know how rzw0wr came up with his information, but it's so completely off...

Everyone else has pretty well covered it, but to summarize:

1. "Switch" and "turnout" are interchangeable terms. There is some pedantic debate about whether "switch" in technical engineering terms refers just to the moving parts (points) but really what does it matter. Operationally we mean the same thing, either term can be found in railroad operating documents, most people do use both terms to refer to the whole unit, and unless you're talking about a split-point derail, which generally we're not here and would still not generally be considered a switch by anyone, you can't do much with just the points and not the rest of the switch/turnout....
The hobby press often uses the term "turnout" because it can't be confused with an electrical switch.

2. A crossover is a pair of switches connecting two parallel tracks so that a train or engine can change tracks. Found just about everywhere there is more than one track.

3. A double crossover is simply two of these, often super-imposed so that the connecting tracks cross each other with a crossing in the middle. Rare except in congested areas as the crossing parts is usually an unnecesary expense. Usually you will simply find two normal crossovers one after the other in opposite directions.

4. A crossing or diamond crossing or colloquially just "diamond" (for the shape the rails form in the middle) is two tracks crossing each other at grade instead of over/under. Common anywhere two lines must cross each other.
4a. That three or four track diamond is so hellishly complicated, such a thing would never exist. The additional track(s) would just be offset to the side and multiple diamonds would be used for each track to cross the others. Superimposing multiple crossings right on each like that would only be done as an extreme last resort, on **really** cramped industrial trackage. 

5. Slip switches function like a low-angle crossing with connecting tracks on one (single slip) or two (double slip) sides of the diamond to allow trains to change from one track to the other, but all crammed into one unit. Complicated, very rare and only used in really cramped areas like major passenger terminals.


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Many thanks to all who responded. It is starting to make sense to me now.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

dfischer said:


> Many thanks to all who responded. It is starting to make sense to me now.


If your layout doesn't have crowded passenger terminals or switching areas you don't need double Xovers much less any kind of slip switches. It's OK to use the K,I.S.S. approach like the real RRs do. Besides those types of switches are maintenance headaches & very expensive for both real AND model RRs!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

In my last layout I had two slips. This was so I could move trains from one line to another. My yard was only connect to one of the lines and this was the only way the inner line could reach the yard.

In my new larger layout I do not have this issue. I have a yard for each line. Also I have a roundhouse that can be accessed from either line. Unfortunately this required the need to add a diamond to cross one of the tracks. 

In both of these cases the space limitations of my table required me to make a compromise. The first I had one large yard that could only be accessed from one line. This required the slip to transfer trains. I choose to use slips rather than a crossover to simplify as much as possible. I used two #8 switches and wired the machines to move together.

In the second there was no way to not cross lines and enter the roundhouse area. This forced me to use a diamond on the siding leading to the roundhouse. The diamond is reliable and simple to maintain. The only issue is that I have to watch that there are no collisions. My kids often run one of the lines with their trains while I run the other.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, I got the names wrong.
I tried but there is no way to delete the post.
Sorry my bad.


----------

